

Since viruses are not a problem on the Mac, does this mean piracy is more of a problem? - amichail

Without viruses to scare away users from pirated software, one would expect higher piracy rates on the Mac.  Is this so?
======
3liminator518
Not so... Viruses are becoming more and more of an issue on Mac's... Not to
mention with a good knowledge of PC viruses, then they aren't really an issue.

------
_pius
The premise is beginning to become less and less valid, especially with the
recent trojan in pirated copies Photoshop CS4 and iWork '09.

------
spooneybarger
wait- viruses scare people away from pirated software on windows? my practical
experience doesn't jive with that axiom of your question.

~~~
amichail
Not all people. But probably many of them.

